# To Give The Runaround



## RhoKappa

To give the runaround means to delay, dodge or frustrate someone especially be providing useless information or directions.  Here are some examples.

1. Yuri asks Tanya to spend the weekend with him in the city, but Tanya gives him the runaround.
2. Yuri gets angry and asks her, "Why are you always giving me the runaround?"
3. They gave me the runaround when I called; I got a full tour of the facility by phone, but no answer to my question.
4. When customers complained to the manager, the managers give them the runaround by telling them to fill out a complicated complaint form.

Как сказать по-русски?


----------



## HotIcyDonut

1. Юрий просит Таню провести с нимв городе выходные, но Таня увиливает/заговаривает ему зубы
2. Юрий злится и спрашивает: "Почему ты всё время увиливаешь от меня/заговариваешь мне зубы?"
3. Мне устроили волокиту, когда я позвонил. Мне устроили экскурсию по зданию, но ответа на вопрос я так и не получил
4. Когда клиенты нажаловались менеджеру, его отшили/от него попытались отделаться/ему устроили бумажн волокиту, дав заполнить сложное жалобное заявление

Увиливать/вилять/уклоняться от/заговаривать зубы/отделываться от/отшивать/устраивать волокиту (for bureaucratic processes only), кормить завтраками (literally "to feed someone a breakfast", but завтрак here is not for breakfast, but an ad-hoc slang noun derived from "завтра", use this for delays for the next day. E.g. "he always tells me he will wash the car tomorrow, but it never happens" = "он всегда говорит мне, что помоет машину завтра, но фактически/по факту это лишь кормёжка завтраками/он лишь кормит меня завтраками).


----------



## Rosett

1. ... Таня посылает его искать пятый угол.
2. ... всегда заводишь рака за камень?
3. ... водили меня вокруг да около:
4. ... управляющие стали тянуть им резину,


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> 4. ... управляющие стали тянуть *им *резину,


This isn't a valid construction.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> 1. ... Таня посылает его искать пятый угол.
> 2. ... всегда заводишь рака за камень?
> 3. ... водили меня вокруг да около:
> 4. ... управляющие стали тянуть им резину,


I'm afraid first two are too idiomatic and stylistically do not match "to give a runaround". It hardly means any more than just давать уклончивый ответ, увиливать от ответа and similar.

And I agree that # 4 is not valid. Usually they say just тянуть резину - drag one's feet; hold it up.
Also # 3 is not stable saying, it looks like contamination with водить за нос (assify). Stable saying is ходить вокруг да около (not водить) and means "talk in circles".


----------



## Vovan

Hardly idiomatic, but contextually frequent (please see the links), expressions regarding someone's evasive verbal replies:
_"Отве́та как таково́го я не получи́л / не услы́шал ."_ _"Норма́льного отве́та я не получи́л / не услы́шал."_ _"Отве́та как таково́го нам не да́ли."_ ​


----------



## Q-cumber

1...но услышал от Тани лишь отговорки. 
2....может хватит мне зубы заговАривать?
3....получил бестолковый ответ...
4. ...менеджер отделался от них


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> This isn't a valid construction.





Maroseika said:


> And I agree that # 4 is not valid. Usually they say just тянуть резину - drag one's feet; hold it up.


"9 oct. 2016 - НИЧЕГО НЕ ДАЁТСЯ ЗАДАРОМ.
Нынче в полдень, стопарь опрокинув,
Заморив, как сказали б, кишку,
Чтобы зря не тянуть мне резину,
Сел ответ я писать корешку."

"Сроки в договорах - ориентировочные, следовательно, придраться не к чему и тянуть им резину можно сколь угодно долго. Если кому-то надоело ждать, готов ..."

"8 nov. 2015 - И не тянула им резину - распрощалась очень мило. 
Из своего любимого нагана, нежно отстрелила 
Самое любимое и святое-дорогое ..."

"Она тянула им резину. 
Пришла как будто на экзамен. 
И все же больше в этом жизни, 
Чем в милой беседе со своими."


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> "9 oct. 2016 - НИЧЕГО НЕ ДАЁТСЯ ЗАДАРОМ.
> Нынче в полдень, стопарь опрокинув,
> Заморив, как сказали б, кишку,
> Чтобы зря не тянуть мне резину,
> Сел ответ я писать корешку."


How is this related to "...управляющие стали тянуть им резину"?


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> How is this related to "...управляющие стали тянуть им резину"?


You should read it all, as shown above.
The construction is valid.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> You should read it all, as shown above.
> The construction is valid.


I'm afraid you are confusing two different contsructions with pronoun in Dative: reflexive and direct.

Direct:
Управляющие стали тянуть им резину (тянуть им).
Она тянула им резину (тянула им).

Reflexive:
Тянуть им резину можно сколько угодно (им можно).
Чтобы зря не тянуть мне резину... (зря мне).

The first one is not valid, or better say stable saying is used not in its stable form. Maybe it can be used jokingly, but anyway sounds awkward.
In the second phrase stable saying тянуть резину is used in its usual form.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> You should read it all, as shown above.
> The construction is valid.


The construction isn't valid.  You made a mistake, that's it.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> I'm afraid you are confusing two different contsructions with pronoun in Dative: reflexive and direct.
> .


Exactly.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> The construction isn't valid.  You made a mistake, that's it.


I have to say that you're just ignoring the presented evidence in a way that is unacceptable in a friendly discussion.
Going back to the issue, could you please bring forward any rule of Russian grammar that would formally deny the examples shown above, #8, rather than reiterate your unfounded remarks?


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> I'm afraid you are confusing two different contsructions with pronoun in Dative: reflexive and direct.
> 
> Direct:
> Управляющие стали тянуть им резину (тянуть им).
> Она тянула им резину (тянула им).
> 
> Reflexive:
> Тянуть им резину можно сколько угодно (им можно).
> Чтобы зря не тянуть мне резину... (зря мне).
> 
> The first one is not valid, or better say stable saying is used not in its stable form. Maybe it can be used jokingly, but anyway sounds awkward.
> In the second phrase stable saying тянуть резину is used in its usual form.


Both constructions, whether they are reflexive or "direct" (as you said,) are in the full compliance with grammar and semantics, and while that may sound awkward to you, in both cases, the recipient is duly and naturally put in Dative.
"14 mars 2012 - Саньку удалось вытащить бонус, карпика на вскидку на 1.5-ку, который упорно тянул ему резину минут 10-15 и уставшим успешно был принят мною в подсак."
The problem with your argument that there's no added value to it if you continuously repeat the mantra of "is not valid."


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Also # 3 is not stable saying, it looks like contamination with водить за нос (assify). Stable saying is ходить вокруг да около (not водить) and means "talk in circles".


Having said that, you must show proof, like below:
"...поехала в центральный райотдел, написала заявления, водили меня вокруг да около… доходы, расходы спрашивали… сделали оценку потери телефона… в итоге сказали что базы данных сейчас не работают".
"... что искать истину бесполезно. Хотя ракетчики, зная, безусловно, где она лежит, опасались говорить правду. И потому водили меня вокруг да около."
"Это после того, как они долго водили меня вокруг да около. А на этот вопрос получил потрясающий ответ: We don't have a picture of the spurs with phase ..."
"Да, долго же Вы водили меня вокруг да около! - Ну зачем Вы так, Татьяна Сергеевна, мне действительно было очень трудно решиться рассказать Вам ..."

This is not just stable saying - this one is the most appropriate in #3, since it's idiomatic to the same degree, lexically kin to the OP phrase, and is universally widespread in Russian. Besides that, it is equally applicable to all 4 OP examples.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Having said that, you must show proof, like below:.


Dear Rosett, all your examples do not prove any more than one quite evident thing: not all the natives use their language correctly. Internet is full of illiterate texts, and the only fair way to distinguish variants, except one's own taste and sense of language, is statistics, because the majority of the natives use their language properly. Google: водить вокруг да около - 1950, ходить вокруг да около - 165,000.

No doubt, your opinion is often extremely interesting and important, but our aim here is providing Russian learners with as full and fair information about our language as only possible. This means that rare or unusual words and expressions always should be specially marked as that.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Dear Rosett, all your examples do not prove any more than one quite evident thing: not all the natives use their language correctly. Internet is full of illiterate texts, and the only fair way to distinguish variants, except one's own taste and sense of language, is statistics, because the majority of the natives use their language properly. Google: водить вокруг да около - 1950, ходить вокруг да около - 165,000.
> 
> No doubt, your opinion is often extremely interesting and important, but our aim here is providing Russian learners with as full and fair information about our language as only possible. This means that rare or unusual words and expressions always should be specially marked as that.


Google stats aren't really a gauge for your far-reaching conclusions. If you want to prove your point, some other indisputable proof must be present.

While one may agree with you that Internet is flooded by illiterate people, the examples quoted above do not belong to illiterate people: they come from the natives capable to write in Russian without mistakes and from good writers among them, as well. It's a true Russian expression which is understood unequivocally across all Russian-speaking world. Both expressions exist undeniably, regardless of Google reports. (In certain cases, even a lone instance may be sufficient, p.ex.: "привтечение силы Божьей").

You may want to double-check with selected modern (2017) "literate only" quotes, added below for your convenience:

"Хорош водить вокруг да около, давай дело наконец говори!"

"Зачем их водить вокруг да около, если можно посмотреть на ситуацию отстраненно и помочь взглянуть на нее под другим углом?"

"Не буду вас водить вокруг да около, – отрывисто произнесла она, закуривая новую сигарету. – Невероятно, но факт – Ксюша завела любовника."

"Сам человек может совсем не стремиться раскрывать свои текущие намерения, а иногда вообще напускать туману, водить вокруг да около или даже ..."

"— Ничего не понимаю, — призналась Мила. — Ты долго будешь меня водить вокруг да около?"

If you care about the learners, the examples provided here is the best care that then can have ans always refer to.

Other variations with "водить вокруг..." are equally possible:

*Водить вокруг пальца*: обманывать, плутовать. Например: Он долго водил его вокруг пальца. • Обама водит Израиль вокруг пальца. • Девушки, признайтесь, вы умышленно парней вокруг пальца водите? • Иран похвастался умением водить британскую разведку вокруг пальца. • Когда Бернарке перестанет водить инвесторов вокруг пальца?


----------



## Vovan

We've got "вокруг да около" as an adverbial with most high capabilities of collocating:
_ходить вокруг да около
разговоры/говорить/интриги... вокруг да около (какой-то темы; used about someone's activities that seem to the speaker more or less shady, suspicious, or with a touch of an intrigue, indirectly done, etc.)_​As for "водить", it's also used in quite a few phrases meaning "to try to deceive, etc.":
_водить за нос
водить по кругу
водить по ложному следу
_​But combining different idiomatic units into a single one doesn't seem to be a good idea to me either.
_Не води нас вокруг да около! (possible, but not recommended)_​


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> But combining different idiomatic units into a single one doesn't seem to be a good idea to me either.
> _Не води нас вокруг да около! (possible, but not recommended)_​


Why not?

"...ты не води нас вокруг да около и не путай следы как заяц, а дай пару дампов: оригинал и накатанный для сравнения..."

Just a few more examples, borrowed only from the literature:

"... духу у меня не хватило, а здесь я уж после оказался, своими ногами пришел… — Ты, братец, не води вокруг да около, — все-таки не выдержал Жигин, ..."

"Не води вокруг да около, – встряхнул холопа, на ноги поставил. – Ответствуй! Я ваш князь! Иль не признал? – Ты?! Чудно! По стати вроде князь. По виду ..."

"Не води вокруг да около, я не в состоянии выискивать тайный смысл, - Андерсон допил все, что было в стакане, слегка поморщившись. - Если не знать ..."

"Не води меня вокруг да около, Майк. – Черная кожаная мини-юбка, пояс с подвязками, пара чулок, туфельки на высоких каблуках."

What's exactly wrong with the above, according to your point of view?


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> What's exactly wrong with the above, according to your point of view?


Even Google wonders if we've made a mistake:


Spoiler: Artificial Intelligence Responds...











You'd better answer what's exactly wrong with Google's version of the text!
Would using "ходи" change the line?

It's like "Он убежал - только подошвы сверкали!".


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Even Google wonders if we've made a mistake:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Artificial Intelligence Responds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd better answer what's exactly wrong with Google's version of the text!
> Would using "ходи" change the line?
> 
> It's like "Он убежал - только подошвы сверкали!".


No, we haven't. Try to search the PDF file following the link.

Google AI isn't based on semantics, and it's IQ is just slightly higher than that of T9, hence, you can easily ignore those pop-ups, whether Russian is your native language or not.

The lack or inner fault of Google AI's quantitative grammatical parsing is that not being capable to determine an implied direct object, it is forced to suggest an intransitive "ходи" from the ngram stats. Having mentioned "ходи", you're just trying to водить меня вокруг да около рассматриваемого вопроса. (Actually, there could be also бродить, кружить, топтаться, etc.)


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> (Actually, there could be also бродить, кружить, топтаться, etc.)


With that I agree.
Moreover, some of the words are even colloquially applicable in the OP's contexts:
_Сотрудники магазина кружили вокруг да около, но на вопрос так и не ответили. (Мой пример.)
Долго он кружил вокруг да около, и так и сяк пытаясь уловками выудить данные. Я сказал, что напишу отзыв об их компании. (Источник: otzovik.com/review_4486105.html)
_​


----------

